# Topics > Space >  Zero-G Printer, 3D printing in zero gravity and space environments

## Airicist

Developers:

Made in Space, Inc.

Marshall Space Flight Center, NASA

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: 3-D Printing on the Station 

 Published on Oct 30, 2013




> Public Affairs Officer Lori Meggs interviews Niki Werkheiser, 3-D print project manager at Marshall Space Flight Center, about how the new technology may be used on the International Space Station. The printer would be the first 3-D printer in microgravity. The first printer is a demonstration test and will be installed inside the Microgravity Science Glovebox.
> 
> Tools and space parts can be printed for use on the station eliminating the need to manufacture and deliver the gear for launch aboard a cargo spacecraft. Flight controllers could upload a CAD file to the space station for printing complex parts. A crew member could then assemble the newly printed parts to build tools, repair broken gear and even assemble nano-satellites.
> 
> During future long-term missions beyond low-Earth orbit a crew will not have the benefit of deliveries from a resupply craft. The new 3-D printing technology could benefit a potential mission to an asteroid or Mars.

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: 3D Printing in Space 

 Published on May 22, 2014




> NASA and Made in Space, Inc., are working to send a 3-D printer to the International Space Station. The 3-D printing in Zero-G technology demonstration experiment will show that a 3-D printer can work normally in space. A 3-D printer extrudes streams of heated plastic, metal or other material, building layer on top of layer to create three-dimensional objects. Testing a 3-D printer on the space station is the first step towards establishing a working machine shop in space, a critical component for astronaut missions and in-space manufacturing. This is the weekly Payload Operations Integration Center segment from Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Alabama, and aired during Space Station Live on May 22, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How NASA Will Use 3D Printers in Space"

by Nola Taylor Redd, SPACE.com contributor
November 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Space Station Live: Setting up a Machine Shop in Space 

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Niki Werkheiser, NASA’s 3-D Printing Project Manager, talks with Marshall Space Flight Center’s Bill Hubscher about today’s on-orbit set-up and first test run of the International Space Station’s 3-D Printer, a technology demonstration that is the first step toward establishing an on-demand machine shop in space to manufacture spare parts, a critical technology to enable future exploration of deep space.

----------

